# Physical health?



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

For those of you that are considering/going through divorce/separation (your choice or not) have you gone in a physical and had hormones/blood chemistry checked? 

I mentioned something about my H getting hormones checked (again I didn't say it in the best way) but EVERYONE (including my older kids) I talk to immediately ask about depression/low testosterone. He got so offended. I told him I was having mine tested and I wasn't accusing him of anything, but the kids were worried. Even if it were something like low test. I don't think we would get back together but he would be a better person/father. 

I just don't think that's a regular screening that our GP does for a physical... :-(


----------



## Dill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's an interesting thought. I am currently considering separation, and one of the problems I have with my husband is that he takes TERRIBLE care of himself - drinks a lot, smokes, doesn't exercise, eats only junk food, etc. I wonder if some of his anger and depression could be being made worse by poor physical health. However, I seriously doubt my husband would ever go to a physical...but it's something to think about. Thanks.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Brilliant and likely an overlooked thing by many professionals. I believe that my WAW has been going though some changes as she is in her mid to late 40's. Many people around us disclosed that they had issue arrive in their marriages with all the chemical changes that were going on during these years. Most recoginized them.

I mentioned this to my WAW and she discounted it, but even some of her close friends claimed they saw dramatic changes in her. You wonder why would her doctors who know about our situation not recommend a test or even our MC?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Mamatomany said:


> For those of you that are considering/going through divorce/separation (your choice or not) have you gone in a physical and had hormones/blood chemistry checked?
> 
> I mentioned something about my H getting hormones checked (again I didn't say it in the best way) but EVERYONE (including my older kids) I talk to immediately ask about depression/low testosterone. He got so offended. I told him I was having mine tested and I wasn't accusing him of anything, but the kids were worried. Even if it were something like low test. I don't think we would get back together but he would be a better person/father.
> 
> I just don't think that's a regular screening that our GP does for a physical... :-(


LOL, I spent two days in the hospital and had all of that plus MRI, psych exam and TOXICOLOGY testing. (Gee, I wonder why? Did someone think I was being poisoned?) Plus EKG, serotonin, thyroid, and special early-detection cancer test ($$$$). The government spent a lot of money on me before deciding that the only way to save me was a husbandectomy that took a year to perform, one that left my soul intact. The surgeon was brilliant!

Of course, the gold standard test was feeling better after said procedure. Consistently.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Testosterone level testing is a great idea. I'd include thyroid and adrenal tests while you're at it, too. Another bunch of tests that are quite difficult to do with any degree of accuracy, but can be very helpful, are tests for heavy metals. You can get blood mercury tests, but lead and cadmium and so forth tend to settle in your body and don't show up in bloodwork easily. You need to do a DMSA challenge or something similar. That's a test with its own issues, though I think it's still a good idea. Oh, and testing for vitamin D levels is a good idea, too--the levels you need to know about are from the 25-hydroxyvitamin D test.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I have a sister who claimed she wanted a divorce last year. Was certain this was the best thing. One of her friends pointed out it could be body chemical changes and now as she fights her hot flashes everyday, she is grateful that she didn't throw away her 25 years of marriage.


----------

